# انظمة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية الشمسية Photovoltaic



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوتي
لقد اصبحت الطاقة حي المحرك الرئيسي لكل تنمية بدونها لا تنمو الصناعة ولا التجارة ولا الزراعة..الخ وفي ظل النمو الكبير لعدد السكان في العالم والاتساع في التكنولوجيا التي تتطلب مزيدا من الطاقة وفي ظل ارتفاع اسعار النفط التي بات يتجه نحو النضوب اصبح العالم مهددا بحروب للاستيلاء على مصادر الطاقة لان من يملكها سيتحكم بالعالم
اضافة لكل ما ذكرت اصبح للنفط مساوىء بيئية حيث يؤدي الى تكوين ما يسمى بالبيت الزجاجي مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع في درجة حرارة الارض وما يتبعه من تغيرات مناخية على مستوى كرتنا الارضية
من هنا اصبح العالم يتوجه نحو مصادر بديلة للطاقة ارخص وانظف
من هذه المصادر الطاقة الشمسية
لقد حبا الله امتنا العربية بالثروة النفطية وبمنطقة تسطع فيها الشمس مما يعني مصادر للطاقة من تحتنا ومن فوق رؤوسنا
تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية على نطاق واسع او شبه واسع لتسخين المياه في منطقتنا ولكن هذا الاستخدام تقليدي وليس هو مجال البحث الذي اود ان اتوسع به في هذا المنتدى الطيب ولكني سادخل الى مجال توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الشمس وهو امر سهل للغاية سأبدأ به من نبذه تاريخية وصولا الى الحسابات والتركيبات التي اكرر انها سهلة جدا ولكن (حبه حبه)
لي شرطان لكي استمر
الصلاة على النبي
الرغبة من قبل الزملاء في المنتدى


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (29 سبتمبر 2008)

صلى الله على محمد
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

أنظمة توليد الكهرباء من الشمس تسمى photovoltaic وتعرف بأنها عملية التحويل المباشر للضوء لطاقة كهربائية على المستوى الذري
بعض المواد لها خصائص تعرف بتأثير الخلية الكهروضوئية حيث تقوم بامتصاص الفوتونات الضوئية منتجة الكترونات وهذا السيل من الالكترونات هو الكهرباء 
.نبذة تاريخية: تمت ملاحظة تأثير الخلية الكهروضوئية لأول مرة بواسطة الفيزيائي الفرنسي ادموند بيكوريل في عام 1839 حيث وجد أن هناك مواد معينة يمكن أن تنتج كمية صغيرة من التيار الكهربائي عندما تتعرض للضوء.
في عام 1905 وصف العالم الشهير البيرت اينشتاين طبيعة الضوء وتأثير الخلايا الكهروضوئية والتي بنيت عليها تكنولوجيا توليد الكهرباء من الضوء وحصل على ذلك الانجاز على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء.
أول نموذج لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الضوء كانت عام 1954 ولكنها كانت غالية التكلفة ولذلك لم تنتشر عالميا.
في الستينات من القرن العشرين تم استخدام هذه التكنولوجيا لتزويد المركبات الفضائية بالطاقة ومن خلال التوسع ببرامج غزو الفضاء تطورت هذه التكنولوجيا وأصبحت تكلفتها تقل.
خلال أزمة الطاقة العالمية في السبعينات من القرن العشرين بدأ التفكير الجدي باستخدام هذه التكنولوجيا في المجالات غير الفضائية


----------



## وفاق الجصاني (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم 
موضوعك جيد وممتاز .. وفي اوربا يتم التركيز كثيرا على مصادر الطاقه البديله من الرياح او الشمس .. اما في مناطقنا للاسف لايوجد تطبيقات عمليه بل ولا يوجد اهتمام من الشركات والفنيين على حد سواء بمثل هذا الموضوع 
كوني قبل خمسة اسابيع مثلا نشرت وبشكل خاص للمنتدى خبر مفاده تمكن احدى الشركات الالمانيه الرائده من صنع اكبر مولد كهربائي يعمل على طاقة الرياح وبقدرة 7 ميغا واط \الساعه اي انه يوفر وقد مقداره 3000 الاف لتر من وقود الديزل \ساعة... ويساهم في عدم رفع درجة حرارة كوكب الارض بتوفيره كميه 84,000.000 سعرة حراريه لكل ساعة تشغيل ...................ولا اريد ان اطيل اكثر بالارقام ..
ماذا كانت النتيجه ؟؟
لم يكن هنالك اهتمام بالموضوع بأستثناء اثنين من الاخوان .. والدليل هو عدد الزيارات 
وهذا الامر طبيعي جدا ..لكون توفر ورخص الطاقه من جهه ..
يقابله مالنفع الذي ممكن ان يستفاده الشخص من موضوع لايجد تطبيقا عمليا له في ارض الواقع ؟؟

تحياتي ولا اريد ان احبط من همتك واثبطها ... واعلم ايضا اي معلومات او بيانات او اسعار تجاريه او منظومات للطاقه البديله تحتاجها ...انا بالخدمه


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي وفاق
لم افكر بالموضوع الا لأني وجدته هاما وقابلا للتطبيق والاهم انه سهل الفهم وافكر بانزاله على اجزاء اي دروس متتالية واطمح ان يصل من يتابع الدروس الى مرحلة متقدمة تمكنه من تنفيذ مشروع ولا اريد ان اطيل في الكلام الانشائي.


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

باسم الله نبدأ بالدرس الاول والذي يشرح عن الخلية الشمسية وطريقة عملها
المطلوب منك كمهندس ان تعرف كيف تعمل هذه الخلية وليس ان تصنعها وللحديث بقية


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الدرس الثاني
modules and arrays


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الدرس الثالث: اجزاء نظام Photovoltaic


----------



## الياس عبد النور (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وارجو متابعة الموضوع لاهميته البالغة


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

متى نقرر تركيب نظام شمسي؟ لا بد من عمل دراسة في معظم الاحيان


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الدرس الخامس: العمليات الحسابية واختيار اجزاء النظام (الجزء الاول)


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ورد في الدرس الخامس اختيار الـ module والملف المرفق يحتوي على مثال لمواصفات فنية لاحدها


----------



## طاقة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

دروس جميلة ومشجعة نرجو الاستمرار في طرحها......... وبشكل خاص العمليات الحسابية اللازمة للنظامن الكهرضوئي ولكم جزيل الشكر .......


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف المرفق يحتوي على ملفات تخص البطاريات


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

طاقة قال:


> دروس جميلة ومشجعة نرجو الاستمرار في طرحها......... وبشكل خاص العمليات الحسابية اللازمة للنظامن الكهرضوئي ولكم جزيل الشكر .......


 سأستمر اخي باذن الله حتى يصبح الموضوع سهلا وستجد مدى سهولة الموضوع
موضوع الطاقة النظيفة اصبح واعدا وهو في اتساع متسارع
قد اغيب عن اكمال الموضوع ليومين للقيام بواجبات العيد خارج مدينتي عمان وكل عام وانتم بخير
بقي موضوعان: استكمال الاعمال الحسابية مع الشرح المفصل ثم عمليات التركيب


----------



## رائد غسان (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ محمد شكر الله لك ..واسمح لي بارفاق هذه السلايدات التي تكون أنسا لملفاتك من بعد اذنك 

من هنا السلايدات


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

رائد غسان قال:


> الاخ محمد شكر الله لك ..واسمح لي بارفاق هذه السلايدات التي تكون أنسا لملفاتك من بعد اذنك​
> 
> من هنا السلايدات ​
> 
> ...


 بارك الله بك ولك....هذا ما اطمح اليه
مشاركتك فعالة جدا واعتقد انها ستوضح للاخوة وبافضل طريقة مكونات النظام الذي شركته في الدروس اعلاه
اشكرك جزيلا على هذه المشاركة واسمح لي ان اشير الى رسمك المرفق في اكمال الموضوع


----------



## الياس عبد النور (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو المتبعة في الموضوع ان كان هناك بقية 
والف شكر للجميع على الافادة


----------



## KW_ENG (2 أكتوبر 2008)

وفقك الله لما يحبه و برضاه و ارجوا لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

أعتذر للاخوة على التأخير وذلك لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتي وارفق لكم طرق الحساب سأتبعها بمثال معمول على الاكسل


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الملف المرفق يحتوي على مثال على الاكسل يمكن استخدامه كحاسبة Calculator واستخدامه في تطبيقات غير التي في المثال وذلك بتغيير القيم التي قمت بادخالها واستبدالها بالقيم التي تخص مشروعكم
الحاسبة المرفقة هي تطبيق لما جاء في الدرس السادس الا اني اهملت فيها درجة حرارة غرفة البطاريات


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

للحديث بقية ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

​ 
بما ان هدفنا واحد وهو ايصال المعلومة للاخوة في المنتدى فاني استسمح الاخ رائد غسان في استخدام هذا السلايد الذي شارك به مشكورا وذلك لشرحه للاخوة كزيادة في التوضيح
هنا كما نرى في الرسم المصفوفة array والمكونة من عدد من الـ modules وكل موديول يحوي عددا من الخلايا الشمسية(32 خلية مثلا) ....هذه المصفوفة تكون معرضة لضوء الشمس(وليس حرارة الشمس) حيث اننا نتحدث عن الضوء وليس الحرارة....هنا ينتج سيل من الالكترونات كما جاء في الدروس السابقة وهذا السيل من الالكترونات هو التيار المستمر يدخل بدوره الى تنظيم الشحن والتفريغ فيتم شحن البطاريات ، وتيار البطاريات هو بالطبع تيارا مستمرا فاذا كانت لدينا اجهزة تعمل على التيار المستمر فانها ستتغذى مباشرة من لوحة توزيع القواطع للتيار المستمر
ولكن اذا كانت لدينا اجهزة تعمل على التيار المتردد فان هذه الاجهزة لا يمكن تغذيتها من التيار المستمر من البطاريات مباشرة ولذا فان التيار المستمر يخرج من البطاريات الى جهاز inverter يقوم بدوره بتحويل التيار المستمر الى تيار متردد يتم توزيعه على الاجهزة التي تعمل على التيار المتردد من خلال لوحة توزيع
السؤال هنا: ماذا لو لم يكن لدينا اجهزة تعمل على التيار المتردد؟
الجواب بكل بساطة: لن تكون لدينا حاجة لجهاز الـ inverter 
سؤال آخر: ماذا لو كان مشروعنا هو تغذية مضخة ماء تعمل على التيار المستمر تخرج الماء من بئر ارتوازية لملء خزانات ماء فقط؟ 
الجواب: قد لا نكون بحاجة الى inverter ولا الى بطاريات حيث يمكننا حينها ان نملأ الخزانات خلال سطوع الشمس.
باختصار: لا يوجد مخطط واحد للنظام الشمسي فكل تطبيق application نقوم بعمله حسب الحاجة


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الملف المرفق تكملة للدروس السابقة وهو مفيد في عمليات التركيب والتوصيل وهو بالغة الانجليزية


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

صور لبعض التطبيقات


----------



## طاقة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

لا أستطيع أأن أقول إالا جزاك الله كل الخير .......... معلومات رائعة ومفيدة جداااااا جدااااا ......... وأنا عندي اهتمام كبير بهذه المواضيع ......... مع خالص الشكر والإمتنان .......... وكل عام وأنت بخير أخ محمد


----------



## jwan (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزييييييلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## renewable energy (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للاخ محمد على جهوده في هذا السياق اتمنى منه ان يقدم لنا الحسابات اللازمة لاختيار زاوية الميل المثلى للموديول الكهرضوئي
دون الاخذ بالقاعدة المعروفة(ان النظام يركب بنفس زاوية خط العرض و شكرا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكركم جميعا اخوتي وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

renewable energy قال:


> شكرا للاخ محمد على جهوده في هذا السياق اتمنى منه ان يقدم لنا الحسابات اللازمة لاختيار زاوية الميل المثلى للموديول الكهرضوئي
> دون الاخذ بالقاعدة المعروفة(ان النظام يركب بنفس زاوية خط العرض و شكرا


 
اخي renewable energy انا لم اقل ان زاوية الميل للموديول هي نفس خط العرض فانا قلت انها في عمان 60 درجة بينما عمان تقع على خط عرض 38 شمالا
ما قصدته في حديثي عن خط العرض هو انني اردت توصيل معلومة ان اختلاف المواقع شمالا وجنوبا يؤدي الى او بالاحرى يحتم علينا تغيير زاوية الميل
زاوية ميل الموديول تؤخذ نتيجة دراسة طويلة حيث تؤخذ على مستوى اليوم والشهر والفصل بالنسبة لمنطقة ما حيث يتم عمل سجلات لمنطقة ما فتقاس كمية الطاقة الشمسية الساقطة على الموديول في اليوم وتؤخذ القيمة الاعلى ثم للشهر وتؤخذ القيمة الاعلى ثم الفصل وتؤخذ القيمة الاعلى والنتيجة تكون الميل الافضل لتلك المنطقة
اشكرك على اثارة الموضوع لانك ذكرتني بضرورة الاشارة الى ان نظامنا سيعطي نتيجة افضل ان تمكنا من تصميم نظام الموديولز ليصار الى تغيير ميلها شهريا كون ميل الشمس يتغير خلال العام بالنسبة للمنطقة التي نقيم مشروعنا عليها وهذا سيوفر علينا بعض الطاقة الشمسية التي تضيع علينا في بعض الفصول
مهمة عمل الحسابات للوصول الى الميل المناسب لمنطقة ما ليست مهمة المهندس الذي ينوي تركيب نظام كهروضوئي في مكان ما الا اذا كان هذا المهندس يعمل في مركز الابحاث المناطة به هذه المهمة وهي عندنا في الاردن (الجمعية العلمية الملكية)
لمزيد من التوضيح، انا اعيش الآن في عمان-الاردن واعرف ان جهات بحث قامت بدراسة الميل بالنسبة لعمان ووجدت انه 60 درجة....ماذا لو ذهبت الى صعيد مصر لتنفيذ مشروع كهروضوئي؟هل انتظر عاما كاملا لدراسة الميل المناسب للموديول ثم اباشر العمل؟...لا بد ان اعتمد على جهود جهات معينة قامت بهذا العمل
على اي حال العلم ليس له حدود وقد سمعت ان هناك برامج تم تصميمها للحصول على الميل المناسب تتحكم بها الرياضيات والجغرافيا ولكني للاسف لم اطلع على اي من هذه البرامج واعدكم باني لو حصلت عليها فاني لن ابخل على اخوتي بها
اعتذر عن الاطالة ولكني اردت التوضيح ما استطعت


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اعترف للاخ وفاق الجصاني بانه كان على حق عندما اشار الى ضعف اهتمام مهندسينا بموضوع الطاقة البديلة رغم اهميته هذا ما دعاني الى التوقف عن اكمال ما تبقى من الموضوع


----------



## طاقة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

في البداية دعني اشكرك مرة اخرى على هذه المعلومات ........ لعل هنالك ضعف اهتمام من قبل الأعضاء بهذا المجال ولعل ذلك يعود بشكل رئيسي إلى حداثة هذا الموضوع وتطبيقاته في بلادنا العربية ........ ولكن هذا لا يمنع من استمرارك في هذا الموضوع ان كان له بقية لعل ذلك يفيد على الأقل المهندسين المهتمين بهذا المجال مع خالص الشكر لك


----------



## المهندس الهمكي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية استاذ محمد على المجهود الرائع الذي بذلته في شرحك للنظام الكهرضوئي(pv Systems) وجزاك الله خيرا"...ولكن ارجو من منك اخي الكريم متابعة هذه الدروس فأنا شخصيا استفدت بشكل كبير جدا" جدا" منها..وان لا تبخل علينا بالمزيد ..وان لا يحبطك عدم تفهم بعض المهندسين وقناعتهم بالطاقة المتجددة والبديلة...فمثل هذه العقول هي عقول متحجرة وغير قادرة على تفهم التكنولوجيا والانفتاح على العالم الذي قطع اشواط كبيرة في مجال الطاقات المتجددة وتطبيقاتها.......ونحن هنا في الوطن العربي لا ندرك ولا نتفهم اهمية مثل هذه المواضيع الا بعد عشرات السنين من وصول العالم المتطور اليها....
فأرجو منك اخي محمد ان تتابع دروسك ومواضيعك في هذا المجال ..وكن على ثقة انه في هذا الملتقى الرائع من يستفيد منها بشكل كبير جدا".....


----------



## مؤيد العباسي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:موضوع جميل وفي غاية الفائدة ,قد تكون هذه المنظومة باهضة الثمن في الوقت الحاضر بسبب رخص الطاقة المنتجة بأستعمال النفط لوفرته في المنطقة العربية وارتفاع تكاليف انتاجها من الطاقة الشمسية, الا ان استمرار البحوث في هذا المجال سيوفر لنا عاملين مهمين في حالة الوصول الى نتائج اقتصادية مشجعة: نظافة البيئة والمحافظة على طبقة الاوزون من جانب واطالة العمر الزمني لاستهلاك النفط من جانب اخر. حبذا لو استغل حكامنا الموارد المالية الحاصلة من تصدير النفط لانشاء مراكز بحوث للطاقة الشمسية وقبل فوات الاوان اي قبل ان لا نجد ما ننفقه على مثل هذه البحوث,لقد انشيء في بلدي سابقا مثل هذا المركز وتوصل الى نتائج ممتازة في ثمانينات القرن الماضي وهناك وحدات سكنية في بغداد كانت قد زودت بالطاقة الكهربائية الشمسية وكانت على سبيل التجربة وكانت ناجحة الى حدما,ومن المؤكد انها ذات تكلفة اعلى من انتاجها من مصادرها المعروفة ولكنها تجربة جديرة بألاهتمام. والف تحية لك...


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كم يسعدني عندما ارى مهندسين من امتنا العربية يتحدون الظروف التي تعيشها امتنا من اهمال للبحث العلمي ويعتمدون على ما يجدونه من مصادر مختلفة لاثراء علمهم وكم يؤسفني عندما ارى بعضهم يتخرج ليبحث عن وظيفة(على اهميتها) ويقف عند هذه الوظيفة وكأنها آخر الطموح علما ان لنا نحن معشر المهندسين الدور الكبير والمأمول بالنهوض بامتنا حيث بات يفصل بيننا وبين الغرب والشرق فارق تقني كبير
ان لم يكن في الامر اطالة اسمحوا لي باعطاء مثال: ماليزيا تلك الدولة النائية في جنوب شرق اسيا كانت من الدول المتخلفة فقررت ادارتها النهوض بها (بقيادة مهاتير محمد) فماذا عملت؟
نقلت ارصدة من موازناتها من التسليح الى التعليم فغيرت اساليب التعليم فلم يعد التعليم تلقينا ولم تعد الشهادة المدرسية والجامعية مجرد ورقة توضع في ملف طلب التوظيف بل اصبح العلم هو الهدف
اين وصلت ماليزيا اليوم واين نحن العرب.....ماليزيا اصبحت من نمور اسيا
ربما معظم الاخوة الذين دخلوا الى الموضوع الذي طرحته هم من الاخوة مهندسي الكهرباء اما انا فلست مهندس كهرباء بل مهندس تكييف وتبريد ومعظم مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى موجودة على منتدى التكييف والتبريد ولكني قبل حوالي عام سمعت بدورة في الجامعة الاردنية في عمان عن توليد الكهرباء من ضوء الشمس (الطاقة الكهروضوئية) فالتحقت بالدورة التي شعرت بعدها بمزيد من حب هذا المجال فاخذت بتطوير نفسي وشاركت بتركيبات لهذه الانظمة في الشركة التي اعمل بها علما اني اعمل في الشركة كمهندس تكييف وتبريد لايماني بان ليس للعلم حدود بل كل العلوم والهندسية خاصة مكملة لبعضها


----------



## محمود الباز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد*

السلام عليكم 
لما اخى التوقف موضوعك ممتاز وانا الصراحة متحمس له جدا وعندى امال كبير فى الله ان ان شاء الله يوفقنا جميعا لفتح هذا المجال والتوسع فيه ياريت اخى تكمل فو الله لو واحد فقط استفاد فخيرا من التوقف عن الاكمال واذكرك بشىء هو اننا لسنا بافضل بالانبياء وقد وضح لنا النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم انه يوم القيامة ياتى النبى ومعه الرجل والرجلان بل وياتى النبى وليس معه احد العبرة بالمجهود ليس بالنتائج فهذه على الله سبحانه


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواتي الاعزاء
سأكمل الموضوع بمزيد من الامثلة والمعلومات ان شاء الله


----------



## حزب الخضر الجزائري (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أفيدوني أفادكم الله
:1:


​سبب دخولي لهذا المنتدى تحديدا هو رغبتي الجامحة في نشر كيفية صناعة خلية شمسية و دارة كهربائية بسيطة ببطارية تشحن نهالاا و تدعم المصباح طوال الليل .:28:
فإذا بي أجد مجموعة من المعلومات التي لاتقل أهمية ك الطاقة البدية و الداعمة للبيئة كمحركات الهدروجينية و و طرق توليد الكهرباء 
أطمع في كرم الجميع من لديه خبرة في أحد الميدين الطاقة البديلة من ترجم أو تبسيط ماتوصل أليه العلم من سبقنا في الميدان :19:
قصد النهوض بالأمة و إنطلاق من ما وصل إليه من سبقنا في الميدان :73:​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ​


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هل وجدت اخي الجزائري كيفية صناعة الخلية الشمسية(الكهروضوئية)؟
اعتقد انه يمكن صناعة خلية ضوئية ولكنها ليست تكنولوجيا سهلة حيث ان جودة الخلية تتطلب موادا فائقة النقاء قد لا تتوفر لدينا
الخلايا الضوئية التي يتم استعمالها في الانظمة التي باتت تنتشر تصنع في دول محدودة جدا ومتقدمة صناعيا لما يتطلبه انتاج الخلايا من دقة عالية حيث ان اية شوائب في مكونات الخلية ستجعل منها قليلة الكفاءة والارجح عديمة الكفاءة
والشوائب التي اتكلم عنها هي من النوع غير المرئي بالعين المجردة
هذا لا يعني عجزنا نحن العرب عن انتاج هذه الخلايا ولكن لا اعتقد ان الامر مقدور عليه على المستوى الفردي بل يحتاج الى مصانع متخصصة وهذا ما يفسر ارتفاع اسعارها العالمية لغاية الآن


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*انظمة الطاقة الهجينة Hybrid Power Systems*

هذا المصطلح يقصد به استخدام مصدرين للطاقة الكهربائية للموقع نفسه وعادة ما يكون المصدر الاول مولد ديزل بينما المصدر الثاني نظاما من انظمة الطاقة المتجددة (شمسية ، هوائية..الخ)
ويستخدم في ظروف اهمها
- احتياجنا للطاقة الكهربائية بنسبة 100% اي على مدار الساعة
-عدم امكانية توصيل الكهرباء التجارية للموقع او الارتفاع الكبير جدا بتكاليف توصيلها
-تكلفة مولد الديزل ومساوئه البيئية وصوته العالي...الخ
الملف المرفق يشرح بشكل واضح تعريفا بهذه الانظمة وهو باللغة الانجليزية
وساعزز الموضوع ان شاء الله بامثلة على هذه الانظمة


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*المثال الاول على انظمة الطاقة الهجينة microwave repeater*

كان بالامكان ان اتخيل امثلة من عندي وارسلها لكم ولكني اجتهدت بان ابحث عن امثلة تم تنفيذها على ارض الواقع وهي للاسف ليست في بلادنا العربية الحبيبة بل في امريكا حيث ان مثل هذه الانظمة بل جميع انظمة الطاقة المتجددة واسعة الانتشار في تلك البلاد
المثال في الملف المرفق وهو باللغة الانجليزية ويبدأ من وصف الموقع وصولا الى دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية والتكاليف


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*المثال الثاني على انظمة الطاقة الهجينة Residential Application*

هذا المثال كالمثال الاول الا انه يخص موقع سكني
ستلاحظون هنا ان الحسابات تمت بطريقة مختلفة بعض الشيء عن طريقتي التي كنت قد شرحتها في الدروس السابقة الا ان النتائج لا تختلف
للامريكان طرقتهم ولنا نحن العرب طريقتنا ولكل شيخ طريقته


----------



## طاقة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

أخ محمد كل الشكر لك على تقبل طلبنا والإكمال في هذه الدروس المفيدة جدااااااا............ والمواضيع الجديدة التي تم اضافتها جدا مفيدة وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالنظام الهجين .......ز
كل الشكر لك ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## الدرة المكنونة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
واصلوا هذه الجهود,فانا حاليا ساقوم باذن الله تعالى مشروع التخرج في فلسطين ببناء نظام شمسي لتحويل طاقة الشمس الى كهرباء مع تحريك الالواح الشمسية بحيث تقوم بتتبع الشمس طوال النهار
لم ابدا بالمشروع . فقد استقريت على الفكرة منذ ايام وانا الان اقوم بالبحث عن الموضوع وتجميع المعلومات اللازمة
فنحن ننتظر افادتكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

في الدروس السابقة تطرقت الى شبك البطاريات على التوالي والتوازي وافترضت ان طريقة شبكها للحصول على امبير ساعة معين او فولتية معينة امر معروف للاخوة فلم اشرح الطريقة
ربما هناك من الاخوة من ليس لديه فكرة كافية عن هذا الموضوع كون الطاقة المتجددة اصبحت هواية اكبر منها اختصاص منفصل فاصبحنا نجد طبيبا يهتم بالموضوع ومهندسين من تخصصات مختلفة كذلك.
ارجو من كل من لا يعرف بالموضوع ان يشير الى ذلك لاقوم بالشرح


----------



## المهندس الهمكي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" لك أخي المهندس محمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة حول نظام hybrid sysem .....
ولكن أرجو منك أخي الكريم أن تكمل موضوع المحطات الكهروشمسية وبعض الأمثلة أو المشاريع التي تتعلق بهذا الموضوع.............
مع خالص الشكر والامتنان............


----------



## صفر و (11 أكتوبر 2008)

chokran merci


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*الف باء الانظمة الكهروضوئية في الملف المرفق وهو باللغة الانجليزية*

الف باء الانظمة الكهروضوئية في الملف المرفق وهو باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*حاسبة*

هل انت مشغول جدا؟
هل ترى ان الحسابات صعبة؟
لا مشكلة.....الكمبيوتر بيعمل المهمة
ادخل وشوف
http://www.solar-power-answers.co.uk/design.html​


----------



## المهندس الهمكي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور أخ محمد على هذا الموقع الرائع والمفيد في تصميم المحطات الكهرضوئية ..
وننتظر المزيد..


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*ملفات مفيدة في مجال الطاقة الهجينة Hybrid Power Systems*

مزيد من الملفات المفيدة جدا في مجال الطاقة الهجينة


----------



## طاقة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الإضافات ولكن أحب أن أشير إلى أمر وهو أن حسابات هذا البرنامج تنطبق على المملكة المتحدة(بريطانيا) فقط ......ولا تصلح لأي منطقة ثانية وذلك لوجود حسابات خاصة بكل منطقة تتعلق بشدات الإشعاع الشمسي وغيرها من الأمور....... 
شكر جزيل على الملفات المرفقة لعلها أجابت عن كثير من تساؤلات المهتمين بهذا المجال.


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (12 أكتوبر 2008)

طاقة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه الإضافات ولكن أحب أن أشير إلى أمر وهو أن حسابات هذا البرنامج تنطبق على المملكة المتحدة(بريطانيا) فقط ......ولا تصلح لأي منطقة ثانية وذلك لوجود حسابات خاصة بكل منطقة تتعلق بشدات الإشعاع الشمسي وغيرها من الأمور.......
> شكر جزيل على الملفات المرفقة لعلها أجابت عن كثير من تساؤلات المهتمين بهذا المجال.


 
اشكرك اخ طاقة على التفاعل
اعتقد ان الحاسبة تخص المملكة المتحدة عند حساب المصفوفة array ام فيما يتعلق بباقي الاجزاء فليس للمنطقة الجغرافية تأثير
على اي حال انا افضل ان يقوم المهندس بعمل حساباته الخاصة بمشروعه بنفسه لان لكل مشروع خصوصية تختلف عن اي مشروع آخر وهذا ليس فقط في مجال الطاقة المتجددة بل في كل المشاريع
اعتقد ان المهندس عليه ان يدخل في روح الموضوع ليتمكن من الابداع في المشروع واقصد ان يكون متمكنا من العلم في الموضوع ومتبحرا به لا ان يبحث عن نتائج جاهزة او مشاريع جاهزة يقوم بنسخها
دعني اعطيك مثالا اشبه بالنكتة
اطلعت قبل فترة قصيرة على احد مشاريع القوى power المجهزة للتنفيذ في صالة مركز معلومات data center والتي كانت على وشك العرض للمناقصة فاذا بالشرح يتكلم عن غرفة العمليات surgery room مما يعني ان المشروع اصلا كان لمستشفى وتم نسخه ولكن بقيت بعض الجمل من المشروع الاصلي سهوا.....النكتة لم تنتهي حيث استمريت بالقراءة فاذا بالشرح يتكلم عن غرفة العمليات لدى جهة خاصة(؟؟؟؟)..... ربما مشروع المستشفى اخذ من هذه الجهة وهكذا بدلا من ان يكون مهندسينا مبدعين ومطورين نجدهم ناسخين
لا انصح بالاعتماد على حاسبة جاهزة ما لم نكن عارفين لما نقوم بحسابه
ملاحظتك التي ابديتها اعلاه تدل على انك تدقق جيدا في الامور
بارك الله بك وبامثالك


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*Wire Sizing Chart*

من الامور التي هي غاية في الاهمية في تصميم نظام كهروضوئي عمل الكوابل
من المعروف انه كلما زادت المسافة بين مصدر التيار واستهلاكه فان مزيدا من المقاومة ستحصل
في درس سابق كنت قد تكلمت عن عامل امان نضيفه على كمية الحمل للتغلب على الضياعات من المنظومة وخصوصا خلال عملية الشحن والتفريغ
الآن علينا التغلب على مقاومة الكوابل خلال مرور التيار وهذا نحصل عليه باختيار قطر السلك المناسب.
مقاسات الكوابل في الملف تستخدم المقياس الامريكي Awg حيث يعطى الكيبل رقما متعارفا عليه فمثلا بدلا من القول ان قطر السلك هو 5.83 ملم فانه يقول Awg 3 وسأقوم ان شاء الله بوضع جدول التحويل الخاص بهذه المقاسات لمن لا يملكها


----------



## جاليلليو (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على موضوعكمشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طاقة (13 أكتوبر 2008)

دعني في البداية أعود وأشكرك على إثارة هذا الموضوع وكل ما قدمته من ملفات مفيدة وجيدة......
وبشأن الحسابات فا بالفعل من الأفضل ان يقومالمهندس بنفسه باجراء الحسابات للمشروع الخاص به ولعل مثل هذه المواقع مفيدة في اعطاء تصور ابتدائي ولو كان قريبا من النتائج الدقيقة .....
أود أن اسئلك هل قمت بإجراء تصميم لمحطة شمسية باستطاعة معينة مع نظام تخزين.......أو هل قمت بأي مشروع عملي يتعلق بالمحطات الكهروشمسية .........


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي طاقة
ذكرت سابقا اني شاركت بمشاريع وقد كانت هذه مع زملائي في القوى حيث اني مهندس تكييف وتبريد وسأعطيك تفاصيل احد المشاريع
اعمل في شركة اتصالات وكان لدينا موقع ليس به كهرباء تجارية ولذلك فيه مولد قدرة 30kva يعمل على مدار الساعة.
تم نقل احمال الى مواقع والغاء احمال اخرى فاصبح المولد كبيرا جدا مقارنة بالحمل المتبقي والذي بات يتراوح بين 500 و600 واط وهذا بات يعني خطرا على المولد ويتطلب تركيب داميلود له لرفع الحمل لان قلة الحمل كما تعرف تؤثر سلبا على المولد
تركيب الداميلود يعني اننا نضيع طاقة ووقود في الهواء الخارجي
من هنا جاءت فكرة تركيب نظام شمسي للموقع بحيث تقوم الخلايا الكهروضوئية بشحن البطاريات وقد تم حساب 3 ايام غياب للشمس كحد اقصى فاذا غابت فترة اطول فان شحنة البطاريات ستقل فتمت البرمجة على ان يشتغل المولد اذا وصلت فولتية البطاريات الى 47 فولت.
وهذا يعني انه المولد لن يعمل على الاطلاق فيما لو لم تغب الشمس لمدة تزيد عن 3 ايام متتالية
قمت وزملائي بعمل الحسابات والاحتياجات اللازمة فكانت النتائح الحسابية على النحو الوارد في الجدول المرفق
اتركك تتصفح الجدول لاكمل لك القصة لاحقا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي طاقة
اكمل لك تفاصيل المشروع
كما في معظم المشاريع الطارئة وربما لعدم اقتناع بعض الادارات بموضوع الطاقة المتجددة فقد اصبحت الموازنة هي العقبة الرئيسية لذا لجأنا الى البحث عن خلايا شمسية مستعملة (ولا بأس في هذا) الا ان البطاريات كانت العقبة الاهم حيث ان البطاريات المستخدمة في الانظمة الشمسية لها مواصفات خاصة خصوصا فيما يتعلق الامبير ساعة وعدد الدورات CYCLES فالبطاريات الشمسية يفضل ان يكون لها امبير ساعة عالي وعدد دورات عالي ايضا والمقصود هنا بعدد الدورات هو كم مرة يمكننا ان نفرغ البطارية تفريغا جائرا deep discharge وهذا ما كنت تحدثت عنه في احد الدروس السابقة.
اضطررنا ان نركب بطاريات من هنا وهناك مما توفر لدينا في الشركة فوجدنا بطاريات 105AH RATING 12VOLTS NOMINAL وكان العدد الذي توفر لدينا هو 20 بطارية وليس 36 بطارية كما في الحسابات فتم تركيبها على 5 مجموعات في كل مجموعة 4 بطاريات حيث ان نظامنا هو 48 فولت
كون عدد البطاريات اقل من المطلوب اذ كان يتطلب الوضع 9 مجموعات بطاريات كما ترى في جدول الحسابات فان المولد كان يعمل بعد يوم واحد (بدلا من ثلاثة ايام) من غياب اشعة الشمس وخصوصا في فصل الشتاء
منظم الشحن الذي تمكنا من الحصول عليه من نوع morning star سيء جدا حيث لم نتمكن من الحصول على منظم من نوع tarom واعتقد انه من الانواع الجيدة كما سمعت حيث اني لم استعمله
في حال تغيير البطاريات بالانواع التي نطمح بها فسنتمكن من الاستغناء عن المولد تماما
ربما سردت عليك مشاكل ليس لك بها ناقة ولا جمل ولكني شرحتها لك لانك قد تواجه في مشاريعك مشاكل مشابهة فتضطر الى عملية الترقيع
نسيت ان اخبرك باننا اعتمدنا كوابل قطر 10 ملم
ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت على تساؤلك
كنت اطمح من الاخوة مزيدا من التفاعل في هذا الموضوع لا تقتصر على الشكر فالشكر اولا واخيرا لله
طموحي كان ان يضيفوا ما لديهم من معلومات تثري ما لدى الزملاء الآخرين فانا ومنذ ان بدأت بالدرس الاول لم يعد الموضوع ملكي بل اصبح ملك كافة الاخوة المهتمين في هذا المنتدى الطيب
واشير هنا الى مشاركة طيبة كانت من الاخ غسان جزاه الله خيرا
وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله


----------



## طاقة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على تفاعلك السريع وعلى اجابتي على أسئلتي المطروحة وعلى شرح الصعوبات اللتي واجهتك وفيها الإفادة الكبيرة للتعرف على صعوبات المشاريع العملية......
وبالفعل علينا أن نتابع الموضوع ليس بالشكر فقط وإنما بالمشاركة أيضا وإن شاء الله سنجد ما نستطيع ان نمد به هذا الموضوع الرائع بما فيه منفعة الجميع.......


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*Low-Flow Pump for Domestic Water_Example*

Low-Flow Pump for Domestic Water_Example


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*Solar Power System Sizing Worksheet for Telecom Applications*

*Solar Power System Sizing Worksheet for Telecom Applications*


----------



## طاقة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

أخ محمد لم أستطع الحصول على ملفات جيدة ومفيدة ولكن حصلت على هذا الموقع وهو موقع جميل يقوم بإجراء جميع الحسابات المطلوبة واعداد تقرير كامل عن النظام المدروس أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم ....لم يتسنى لي ان أتاكد من مدى دقة الحسابات التي يقدمها .....فأرجو من كل شخص قام بتجريبه أن يعطي رأيه به ......

http://www.wagonmaker.com/script_calculator.html


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة الطيبة وسأعمل ان شاء الله على تجربة هذه الحاسبة مع اني جربت الآن الجزء الاول منها وهو حساب الحمل فلاحظت ان البرنامج لم يأخذ بالاعتبار عامل الاضافة على الحمل كعامل امان وهو معتمد بشكل عام كقيمة 0.2 من الحمل تضاف الى حمل الاجهزة العاملة وذلك للتغلب على بعض الضياعات وخصوصا اثناء الشحن
لم اجرب باقي الاجزاء وسأجربها ان شاء الله
اكرر شكري لك اخي الكريم


----------



## طاقة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك على ملاحظتك حول الموقع وحساباته ......لعلك أفدتنا من خبرتك العملية عن مدى جدوى هكذا حسابات ونرجو منك المزيد......مع خالص الشكر


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*DC Surface Pump for Livestock Watering*

*DC Surface Pump for Livestock Watering*​


----------



## عليدناي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا اخي محمد على هدا المجهود الرائع


----------



## رسام على قدي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي محمد على الموضوع, وماهي المواد التي تتكون منها الخلية وكيفية تصنيعها, وكيف نصل الى درجة النقاوة لها


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

رسام على قدي قال:


> مشكور اخي محمد على الموضوع, وماهي المواد التي تتكون منها الخلية وكيفية تصنيعها, وكيف نصل الى درجة النقاوة لها


 
اخي العزيز
انا لم اهتم كثيرا بعملية تصنيع الخلايا لانها تحتاج الى تقنية عالية جدا للحصول على جودة عالية ومقبولة والدول التي تصنعها تعد على اصابع اليد ولكن مع ذلك هناك مشاركات في هذا المنتدى من بعض الاخوة الطموحين قدموا محاولات قيمة بهذا الخصوص


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء
يؤسفني ان اخبركم اني قررت عدم البقاء في هذا المنتدى احتجاجا على تصرفات مسيئة من مشرفي الملتقى العام وسأنتقل الى منتدى محترم


----------



## الدرة المكنونة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ما الذي جرى يا اخي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مفيد جدا ارجو من الاخ محمد استكماله


----------



## محمد العصابي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## احمد مضر (14 ديسمبر 2008)

تحية الى الاخ محمد محمود خليل و الشكر الجزيل له على هذا الموضوع القيم جدا,ما اريد قوله بانه قد فاجأنا قراره بعدم الاكمال في الوقت الذي كنا ننتظر منه المزيد,لا نعلم ما هي الاسباب او ما هي طبيعة الاساءات التي تعرض لها زميلنا الكريم و لكن نرجو منه ان يعيد النظر في قراره هذا و ان يثبت موقفه كصديق و اخ لنا بالمنتدى


----------



## مالك606 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الأفكار دائماً تتحول إلى حقائق وكل مانراه اليوم من إنجازات علمية هائله هو في السابق كان مجرد أفكار


----------



## مالك606 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أتمنى منكم إخواني ان تساعدوني في مجال المضخات الغاطسة التي تعمل بطاقة الشمس


----------



## موفق فياض (4 أبريل 2009)

شكراً لجهودك , مع التمنيات بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (14 أبريل 2009)

مجهودك متميز ياخ محمد واتمنىلك الموفقية والنجاح مع تقديرى


----------



## جبل ثمر (14 أبريل 2009)

المشاركات الرائعه لا تذهب مع الزمن وانما تبقا مفيده مهما كان تاريخ كتابتها


كل الشكر والتقدير لكاتب المشاركة وكل من اثراء الموضوع


----------



## mohamedgad (16 أبريل 2009)

مجهودك متميز ياخ محمد واتمنىلك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي تميمي (18 أبريل 2009)

علي التميمي/ بارك الله فيك


----------



## الغضب الساطع (5 مايو 2009)

Very nice
Thank you brother


----------



## alhakimi (6 مايو 2009)

شكر الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## black ice (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله كل خير عن الموضوع


و لكن عندي سؤال هل انت تعمل في هذا المجال حاليا

لأني بدأت مشروع افتتاح و كالة للشركة المانية تصنع خلايا شمسية و ابحث عن مهندسين لديهم خبرة في هذا مجال تصميم انظمة تزويد تيار مستمر من الخلايا الشمسية

انتظر ردك


----------



## احمد مضر (23 مايو 2009)

نشكر الاخ محمد محمود خليل على هذا الموضوع و جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## lifelife (1 يونيو 2009)

tankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ana1300 (30 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود المميز


----------



## فيصل مطر (11 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف يا اخ محمد كيف نعرف باي منتدى انت موجود للاستزادة من هذا الموضوع المهم فنحن في العراق بحاجة ماسة جدا لهذه الافكار خاصة ان الكهرباء مقطوعة عندنا يوميا 20 ساعة


----------



## بيهو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف ألف شكرررررررررر
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا
_عيدكم سعيد_


----------



## elzamzamy (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يابشمهندس على هذة المعلومات القيمة ونرجو المزيد ونرجولك التوفيق


----------



## المخترعmhn (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اعزائي المهندسين الموضوع لا بد من دراسته على مستوى اكبر "الاحمال .الانهيار الحادث في التيار المتولد " وسوف اوافيكم بمعلومات عن طاقه لا تنفذ ليل او نهار


----------



## abodyy (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## saifalshalchy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*أنا من المهتمين بموضوع مراوح توليد الطاقة*



وفاق الجصاني قال:


> اخي الكريم
> موضوعك جيد وممتاز .. وفي اوربا يتم التركيز كثيرا على مصادر الطاقه البديله من الرياح او الشمس .. اما في مناطقنا للاسف لايوجد تطبيقات عمليه بل ولا يوجد اهتمام من الشركات والفنيين على حد سواء بمثل هذا الموضوع
> كوني قبل خمسة اسابيع مثلا نشرت وبشكل خاص للمنتدى خبر مفاده تمكن احدى الشركات الالمانيه الرائده من صنع اكبر مولد كهربائي يعمل على طاقة الرياح وبقدرة 7 ميغا واط \الساعه اي انه يوفر وقد مقداره 3000 الاف لتر من وقود الديزل \ساعة... ويساهم في عدم رفع درجة حرارة كوكب الارض بتوفيره كميه 84,000.000 سعرة حراريه لكل ساعة تشغيل ...................ولا اريد ان اطيل اكثر بالارقام ..
> ماذا كانت النتيجه ؟؟
> ...


 

أخي العزيز ..هل من الممكن وضع رابط موضوعك لأنني من المهتمين جدا.. وما هي المواصفات الفنية والأسعار


----------



## saifalshalchy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## moh_haredy7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdussalam_78 (26 يناير 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم كل الاعضاء
بحث تخرجي عن انظمة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية الشمسية(بي في) في الوطن العربي 
الرجاء من لدية اي معلومات عن اي دولة عرضها على الموقع بصيغة pdf
وشكرا


----------



## omar abdelsadek (31 يناير 2010)

سوال اخى ما هى اكبر محطه
من هذا النوع فى
مصر


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (31 يناير 2010)

_مشكور اخي ا لعزيز_


----------



## مهندس بيئة (5 فبراير 2010)

يسلمو كتير الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عصام جبرة (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mech engineer amer (6 مارس 2010)

dr. mohammd thank you for your great job  u really gave us major benefets ... god bless you


----------



## elsaadani (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى
موضوع هام وشيق
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## samirtarek (1 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكووووووووور
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## firask84 (1 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم مشكور يا أستاذ على المجهود الرائع أنا عندي مشروع تخرج بخصوص الطاقة الشمسية و لاكني أبحث عن بحث ل كيفية ربط هذه الشبكة ب شبكة الاتصالات كوني مهندس إتصالات هل من مساعدة و شكرا عزيزي


----------



## samihard (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fuadalnasseri (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور اخي على الدروس المختصره والمباشره


----------



## هيفاء صالح (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصريا (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bilale2011 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً لجهودك , مع التمنيات بالتوفيق
موضوع مهم 
شكرا
*


----------



## م.ابو محمدالبرغوثي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله في هكذا مواهب ومشاركات واتمنا من الله العلي القدير ان يوفق علماء ومهندسي هذة الامه للنهوض بنا والعودة الى مقدمت الامم وقيدتها والسير بها الى طريق النور والهداية


----------



## محمود عبد الناصر (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يفتح عليك ومتشكر على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## mustafa2_m (8 أكتوبر 2011)

باركك الله همتكم العاليه وجزاكم كل خير اخي اخواني احبابي انا عندي مشكله انا لا اقدر على العمل يعني بالعربي طفران على طول الوقت وديون كثيره المهم في الموضوع انا قطعت عني الكهرباء اربع سنوات متتاليه اعدم دفع اجرة الكهرباء فانا بترجاكم ان تساعدوني في حل مشكلة الكهرباء وبكون ممنون لكم جدا اريد طاقه بديله عن الكهرباء لعدم القدره على دفع اجرة الكهرباء دمتم وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## حادي العيس (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يااستاذ وبارك الله بجهودكم ولكننا للاسف في العالم العربي نغط في سبات عميق كعادتنا دوما ولانلحق بركب التطور الا بعد فوات الاوان لان المطلوب هو بقاء الفجوة العلمية بيننا وبينهم


----------



## حسام الحسني (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ناصر999 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اعرف كم ينتج اللوح الواحد من الواح الطاقة الشمسية من الكهرباء بالفولت وهل هناك بطاريات ضخمة يمكن ان نخزن الكهرباء الزائدة بها طبعا هذه الكهرباء هي من نوع التيار المستمر دس


----------



## ssuss (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله 

مالي في الهندسة ولا الطاقة الكهربائية وأنا طفيلي على مائدتكم العلمية لكن ليش تتعبون نفسكم والله يا الشمس في الرياض لتخلي ألواح الطاقة الشمسية تحترق وبدل ما تطلع كهرب تطلع دخان فأنا ابي اسألكم ليش ما نسوي برميل ضخم ونعبية موية ونجيب مرايا ونحولها على هالبرميل نخليه يغلي يغلي لين يطلع البخار ونسوي مثل القطارات القديمة لكن بدل ما تدور الكفرات الحديدية علشان تمشي القطار نخليها تدور تطلع لنا كهرب ههههه والله مدري شلون الدوران يطلع كهرب بس توقعات


----------



## eng_mohamedhosam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دنيا ام محمد (15 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engsasa (18 يوليو 2012)

صلى الله على محمد
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​


----------



## احمد خورما (21 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## رافت3050 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بالجد مهندس/ محمد انت شخص مبدع ونابغة ورائع لابعد حدود الابداع - اشكرك جدا اخي على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وعلى سردك المبسط تمكنت من فهم ما لم يستطع دكاترة الجامعات ان يزودونا به من معلومات بهذه الطريقة وهذا الاسلوب السلس الرائع - جازاك الله كل خير اخي وارجوا ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك باشمهندس/ محمد


----------



## رافت3050 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجوا منك اخي مهندس/ محمد ان تزودنا بطريقة عمل الخلية وكيف سنخرج القطب الموجب والقطب السالب لتوصيلهم بالبطارية وياريت الشرح يكون بالصور او بمقطع فيديو حتى نتمكن من فهم المعلومة بشكل صحيح - لحضرتك كل تقديري واحترامي


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## د_أحمد (13 يناير 2013)

*عزيزي الأخ فيصل مطر
ربما أمكنني إفادتك في هذا المجال بعض الشيء , لاهتمامي الخاص به منذ 4 سنوات تقريبا بصفة مركزة

تحياتي من برلين - ألمانيا
*


----------



## د_أحمد (13 يناير 2013)

فيصل مطر قال:


> للاسف يا اخ محمد كيف نعرف باي منتدى انت موجود للاستزادة من هذا الموضوع المهم فنحن في العراق بحاجة ماسة جدا لهذه الافكار خاصة ان الكهرباء مقطوعة عندنا يوميا 20 ساعة




[h=2]رد: انظمة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية الشمسية Photovoltaic[/h] *عزيزي الأخ فيصل مطر
ربما أمكنني إفادتك في هذا المجال بعض الشيء , لاهتمامي الخاص به منذ 4 سنوات تقريبا بصفة مركزة

تحياتي من برلين - ألمانيا*​


----------



## عماد المدينة (26 يناير 2013)

الله يوفقك علي المجهود الرائع, وأتمني للجميع الاستفادة


----------



## م مجد ابو صالح (4 فبراير 2013)

صلى الله على محمد تابع جهودك لاننا بحاجة لهذه المعلومات


----------



## farah anoucha (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا :34:


----------



## Ma7ame7o (13 فبراير 2013)

محمد محمود خليل قال:


> متى نقرر تركيب نظام شمسي؟ لا بد من عمل دراسة في معظم الاحيان



بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ولا تحرمنا من بقية الموضوع الشيق جدا


----------



## samifree (16 فبراير 2013)

وفقك الله لما يحبه و برضاه و ارجوا لك التوفيق

​


----------



## marafa (28 فبراير 2013)

جزا الله أخانا المهندس محمد خيرا علي مجهودة الرائع وشكرا لة


----------



## manahil domi (2 مارس 2013)

د_أحمد قال:


> *رد: انظمة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية الشمسية Photovoltaic*
> 
> *عزيزي الأخ فيصل مطر
> ربما أمكنني إفادتك في هذا المجال بعض الشيء , لاهتمامي الخاص به منذ 4 سنوات تقريبا بصفة مركزة
> ...



أرجو إضافة ما عندك في نفس البوست حتى نتمكن من فائدة متكاملة .. كما أرجو إضافة مواقع وصفحات تهتم بنفس الموضوع إن وجدت .. نحن في أمس الحاجة لها ومن بيننا باحثين جدد


----------



## manahil domi (2 مارس 2013)

الأخ / محمد محمود خليل أضاف مجموعة دروس ومعلومات رائعة لكن لا وجود له الآن ولاحظت أن آخر نشاطاته من العام 2009 أرجو من الإدارة السؤال عنه ومدنا بعنوانه إن أمكن


----------



## e_fikry (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Hazemturk (26 يوليو 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك .... اما مهتم بالموضوع ... لكن الملفات غير موجوده


----------



## Hazemturk (26 يوليو 2014)

الملف غير موجوووووود


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (26 يوليو 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير للاخ المهندس/محمد محمود خليل على هذا العرض الرائع


----------



## م ناصر علي (29 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير أخينا المهندس محمد محمود على جهده المبذول


----------



## eng.elshamy (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مهم جدا ومعلومات قيمة لك جزيل الشكر​
​


----------



## حسين الأسوانى (2 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abedallah247 (1 يناير 2015)

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد عدد ما ذكره الذاكرون وغفل عنه الغافلون


----------



## انوووور (10 يناير 2015)

اشكرك اخي عندي مشروع ماستر على الطاقه المتجدده وخصوصا الشمسيه اذا تكدر تفيدني بشي اكون ممنون


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## aichalahcen (23 مايو 2015)

شكرا اخي جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## Ali Alarasy (4 يونيو 2015)

مشكور جزيلا على الدروس


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## ابوالنون (14 مارس 2016)

مشكووور جدا اخي الكريم علي العرض المقدم 
في الواقع انا مهندس كهربائي اعد دراسة لنيل درجة الماجستيربالبحث في الهندسة الكهربائية وموضوعها سيكون الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في انتاج والتحكم في الكهرباء لتشغيل انظمة الري الحديثة solar energy for agriculture applications
ارجو ان اجد الدعم والمساندة من الاخوة الزملاء بهذا المنتدي 
والله الموفق


----------



## thaer11 (11 سبتمبر 2019)

Thanks


----------

